# Ahhh...So this is what it's like to have children...



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

I've been up practically all night. Brooklyn is teething something terrible, and has had diarrhea all evening/night (I figure it's from the teething). I've had to clean her crate twice tonight. I've never had to do that before. Worst smell EVER! She never even whined or barked, I just heard her moving around the crate both times. My husband is blissfully sleeping unaware that this is even happening (Canadian Thanksgiving brought the scotch out  ). It's now 4:50 am and I figure I might as well just start poaching chicken and steaming rice for when I feed her this afternoon (after I let her stomach settle for a bit). Poor pup.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Ohhhh... Poor little Brooklyn (and Momma)! You're right to let her digestive system rest after this. That's what most Vet's would tell you. You do want to avoid dehydration, though, so try to encourage her to drink water. If she won't, you can try to spike her water with a little chicken broth. It doesn't take much because their sniffers are so good. If the problem persists, you can also give Kaopectate in a tiny dose to stop the diarrhea.

Yes, it IS sort of like having children, except there won't be any college tuition involved. Good luck with little Brooklyn! 

p.s. Kaopectate is available over-the-counter, and you administer it with a little baby eye dropper. Read about it here:
http://en.allexperts.com/q/Dogs-701/counter-meds-dogs.htm


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I know that teething can cause poo to go runny but I am wondering if you should take a poo sample to the vet as it could be a parasite. Puppies don't like to poo in their crate and even with the teething. I don't want to worry you it is likely the teething but for peace of mind I would go to the vet.


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

*Thanks mswhipple!*

I remember my mom giving me Kaopectate as a child. 
I took some of my homemade chicken broth out of the freezer to defrost early this morning. I had read that usufull tidbit of information on this forum before. LOVE this place!

It's not a parasite, her poo was tested routinely last week.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Great to hear. Hope the teething goes soon.


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

I appreciate your concern.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your pup'. 
My last V seemed to suffer from stomach ailments. I'd give him the rice and chicken for a few days and a tagament pill and he'd be good.
He had a sensitive stomach his entire 14 years.

If you start to worry about the fluid consumption along with diarrhea, you may consider giving her an electrolyte replacement. In the US we have a product called Pedialyte, which is given to infants and toddlers ( human type ;D) suffering from diarrhea. It's found in the supermarket with the baby formulas.

Hope she gets better in the next day or two.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

So sorry to hear it! We've been there. Even if she tested negative for parasites, with puppies, in general, we were told to err on the side of consulting the vet early for diarrhea. Only because if they do get some kind of a bug (or get dehydrated), they are more vulnerable than adult dogs so it's better to err on the side of caution. I've also read that giardia, in particular (which Rosie had), can sometimes come up negative on the first one or two tests.


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

Her stool is solid tonight and she seems back to her playfull self. I'm home tomorrow so I'll be able to keep a close eye on her. We have a vet appointment tomorrow for her rabies shot, so she'll get checked out regardless.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, if her stool is back to normal, that's good news. My guess is everything will turn out just fine.


----------

